# Double Fisted



## Dwaink (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,

I just thought i would share with you. While feeding my Chinese nymphs D. hydei fruit flies, i noticed that one nymph was eating well, when i thought something was wrong with the other arm, so breaking out the magnifying glass i saw that the other arm was also holding a hydei fly. The nymph was eating one fly with one arm while holding onto another one in the other arm, until it was done with the first one. Something i have never seen before.

Also thought about cleaning the excelsior, is their a way to clean it so it can be reused?

Regards


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe you can clean the elxcelsior by washing it and drying it under the sun.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2008)

I usually just shake mine out!


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

I like when they catch one with each arm.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

heh my hierodula male had once 2 house flies... in each arm 1

just like i do with drumsticks(chicken)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2008)

It always reminds me of kids eating icecream cones when I see that!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never seen that actually...

I just shake the excelsior out.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 7, 2008)

aw  too bad, it is one of the cute things they do! Did you ever notice, the way a mantis eats, at least the nymphs that they have a way about them nothing else does. Kind of like a little monkey maybe. They take and hold the food like they have real hands, and they hold it up to their mouths like they have a real treat, I just love it!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 7, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> aw  too bad, it is one of the cute things they do! Did you ever notice, the way a mantis eats, at least the nymphs that they have a way about them nothing else does. Kind of like a little monkey maybe. They take and hold the food like they have real hands, and they hold it up to their mouths like they have a real treat, I just love it!


They look so cute when they devour the struggling insect alive! Look, junior is tearing the eye off of a fruit fly, he's turning out just like his father! :blink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2008)

:lol: Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 9, 2008)

I've seen the "double fisted" quite a bit. Very cool to see indeed.

I've also seen (2-3 times now) where the mantis had a fly in one arm, and put it in its mouth. Then, with its two free arms, it caught a new fly in each! :blink: What would you call that? "Double fisted-face stuffed"? :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I've seen the "double fisted" quite a bit. Very cool to see indeed. I've also seen (2-3 times now) where the mantis had a fly in one arm, and put it in its mouth. Then, with its two free arms, it caught a new fly in each! :blink: What would you call that? "Double fisted-face stuffed"? :lol:


how about incredible hungry :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 10, 2008)

Gets even better when the mantis gets bigger


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2008)

Goodness I need her at the dinner table!


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 10, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> aw  too bad, it is one of the cute things they do! Did you ever notice, the way a mantis eats, at least the nymphs that they have a way about them nothing else does. Kind of like a little monkey maybe. They take and hold the food like they have real hands, and they hold it up to their mouths like they have a real treat, I just love it!


like this


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> like this


awwww cute, lil buggie-wuggie is eating a Frutefly :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 10, 2008)

I love when they do that. I often use my orchids for pest control (the flies keep getting everywhere!) and they'll down a good 30 flies each, doing the double fisted feed most of the time. I really need to get a picture of that sometime.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2008)

Yea that's it! :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Jul 25, 2008)

Aww, I've never seen my mantid do that.


----------

